# Skimmer Strömung erhöhen



## pipoharley (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo !
Überlege gerade ,wie ich die Wasserströmung zum Skimmer beeinflussen kann.
Hat schon jemand versucht mit kleinen Wasserdüsen,z.B. alle 20cm eine Düse ,die am Teichrand entlang oberhalb des Wasserspiegels montiert sind ,die Strömung zum Skimmer zu erhöhen??Könnte doch funktionieren.
Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee ?
schöne Grüße .


----------



## taxus (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

hallo,
man sollte den skimmer einfach immer in windrichtung einbauen, daß also der wind die strömung übernimmt.
gruß, taxus.


----------



## pipoharley (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

Hallo taxus !

Hab ich auch gemacht , aber trotzdem brauch ich noch mehr Strömung , damit es besser funktioniert!


----------



## Zacky (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

...gegenüberliegend vom Skimmer Lüftersteine in den Teich legen, so erzeugst du zusätzliche Oberflächenströmung.


----------



## pipoharley (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

Hallo Zacky !
Wie könnte ich die Lüftersteine optisch verstecken ??
Vorallem der sichtbare Luftschlauch zum Lüfterstein würde mich sicherlich stören.
Die Verlegung zu den Lüftersteinen wäre kein Problem - 
Ich habe um den gesamten Teich eine Holzterasse.Darunter kann man den Schlauch gut verstecken.


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

Hallo & Willkommen pipoharley,
Wenn ich mir so die Angaben in Deinem Profil anschaue, dann wundert es mich nicht, dass Dein Skimmer eher unzufrieden funktioniert.
110m² mit einem Skimmer klingt für mich nicht praktikabel.

Aber vielleicht hilft es, wenn Du ein paar Bilder des Teiches und ein wenig die doch vorhandene Technik vorstellst, vielleicht gibt es ja dann passende Ideen.


----------



## Zacky (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*



pipoharley schrieb:


> Wie könnte ich die Lüftersteine optisch verstecken ??
> 
> .....
> 
> Ich habe um den gesamten Teich eine Holzterasse.Darunter kann man den Schlauch gut verstecken.



Unter dem Holz klingt schon ganz gut, so ist der Schlauch auch weitestgehend vor der UV-Strahlung geschützt. Ich habe den Lüfterschlauch durch ein Kabelschutzrohr (Wellrohr) geschoben. War zwar recht nervend und hat einen Moment gedauert, aber so ist er geshuützt und ich habe den Schlauch dann im Kies bzw. drunter zu liegen. Ich sehe ihn erst, wenn er aus dem Teichboden kommt, aberr dann verschwindet er ja wieder im Erdreich bis zur Luftpumpe.


----------



## pipoharley (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

Hallo Zermalmer !
Habe 2 Skimmer Oase Aqua Skim 40 mit Sandfilter und Druckpumpe 14m3/h .Die Anlage läuft nur stundenweise,da die Pumpe 1000W verbraucht. .Anbei ein Bild der Skimmer.Die Verrohrung ist Schlauch 63mm mit T-stück.Die 2 Skimmer funktionieren recht gut ,jedoch nur in einem Umfeld von 20 m2.


----------



## Zacky (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

...das sieht ja man klasse aus...


----------



## pipoharley (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

danke Zacky - ich bin auch ein wenig stolz darauf  :__ nase:nase


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

Servus Pipoharley

Herzlich Willkommen

Würde gerne mehr von deinem Teich sehen ... 

Das was man sieht, sieht sehr gut aus 

Wenn der fehlende Teil dann mit vielen Pflanzen bestückt ist, wäre der Schwimmteich für mich bis auf die Technik perfekt 

Deine Technik ist völlig unzureichend 

Sandfilter ist die denklich schlechteste Variante die man an einem Schwimmteich verbauen kann ...
Wer hat dir den die Empfohlen ... ein Pool Hersteller 

Allein wenn ich an die Pumpendaten denke ... wäre es für mich ein NoGo ...

So aber jetzt warum deine Skimmer nicht den gewünschten Effekt erzielen ...

Dadurch das du die Pumpe nicht RundumdieUhr (24/7) laufen hast, sammelt sich natürlich mehr "Dreck" auf der Oberfläche, als wenn diese kontinuirlich arbeiten würden.
Auch wird durch die Sand-Filteranlage der Flow ausgebremst, es kommen nicht die volle Pumpenleistung bei den Skimmern an.

Die heutigen Teich-Pumpen haben einen Verbrauch bei 15.000/Std von 85W< Klick, das ist ein Link

Allerdings sollte dann der Filter in Schwerkraft funktionieren (2.Skizze)

Statt des Sandfilter würde ich Dir einen US III vorschlagen, daran angeschlossen die im Link genannte Pumpe.


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

Hallo

Strömung an der Oberfläche in Richtung Skimmer zu erzeugen ist mMn. nicht der richtige Ansatz ,
zumal dabei die "Gefahr" besteht alles was noch schwimmt "unterzumischen"

die Oberflächeströmung an der direkten Schnittlinie funktioniert durch die Oberflächenspannung des Wasser und darin "eingebettete" Fremdstoffe (Staub ,Blätter,Fette usw.) ganz anders als ein paar Millimeter darunter darunter.
(lässt sich leicht testen )

ein guter Skimmer saugt genau diese Schicht unterstüzt von der Oberflächenspannung vom ganzen Teich wegg .

das hat weniger was mit Strömung als mit den Kohäsionskräften zu tun .  

um einen Skimmer effektiver zu betreiben ist eine lange genau justiertierte "Saugkante"
und ordentlich Leistung erforderlich. 

das können die Oase Aqua Skim 40 mMn. mit ihrem schaukelnden Schwimmertopf nicht besser lösen. Da wird viel zu viel Wasser unter der Oberfläche abgesaugt . 
Mach mal nen Test mit ein bisschen Mehl !

 Beitrag 6  u.a. 


schönes WE


----------



## pipoharley (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

Hallo digicat ,hallo karsten !
Anbei noch 2 Fotos von heute. Die beiden Skimmer sind mit 63mm Schlauch und T-stück verbunden. Ein 63mm Schlauch führt dann über ! !  die Folie zu einem kleinen Pumpenschacht. Vom Pumpenschacht weg führt wieder ein 63mm Schlauch ,auch wieder über!! die Folie auf die andere Seite des Teichs und mündet dort 2x (vorher ein T-stück)  ca. 40cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Die Schläuche wurden beim Bau nur als Reserve verlegt. Ich wollte versuchen ohne Technik auszukommen. Da jedoch einiges an Dreck an der Oberfläche herauszufischen war,entschloß ich mich mit der Sandfilteranlage einen Test zu machen,da der Filter bereits vorhanden war.
Ich kann mir auch vorstellen eine ganz neue Verrohrung zu machen,wenn nötig. Ein Bodenablauf kommt für mich jedoch nicht in Betracht .Ich habe einen super Schlammsauger und pumpe wenn nötig den Dreck raus.
Welche  Skimmerart hat die größte Sogwirkung?  Können auch Skimmer an allen 4 Seiten angebracht werden ?


----------



## siebi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

Der schaut ja richtig toll aus, euer Teich!
Schöne Grüße aus Oberhofen


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

Servus Pipoharley

Wunderschöner Teich 

Allerdings sind mir da viel zu wenige Pflanzen vorhanden ...

Würde diese Zone, wo die Skimmer positioniert sind mit Kies erhöhen und einen ganzen Haufen (viele) von Repopflanzen vollsetzen.
Man sagt das 1/2 biszu 2/3 der Fläche bepflanzt sein soll 

Skimmer würde dann von diesem einer reichen ...
Du schreibst ja du würdest vor einer Neuverlegung der Zuleitung nicht zurückschrecken ... also dann bitte in 110 KG-Rohr, die in den Filter (US III) von meinem letzten Link direkt mündet. BA (Bodenablaß) muß nicht sein, hätte aber einiges an Reinigungsaufwand erleichtert , aber ich hatte auch keinen an meinen ST verbaut .

Ach ja ... ich bin der Helmut ... und wie ist dein Vorname ... wäre ein bisserl persönlicher


----------



## Joerg (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

Die Skimmer würde ich auch extra, am Sandfilter vorbei betreiben.
2-3 Schwerkraftskimer, die in einer extra Sammelkammer enden sollten ausreichen.
Ist die Kammer groß genug, brauchst du nur eine Rohrpumpe (16m3 bei 100 Watt) am Ende, damit sich genügend Oberflächenbewegung ergibt.
Die Schwimmskimmer sind in der Regel weniger gut geeignet. Werde bald auch einen wieder abstossen.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skimmer Strömung erhöhen*

Hi Pipoharley,
ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an - Skimmer haben nur eine beschränkte Reichweite. Zum Betrieb eines Skimmers ist nur wenig Leistung vonnöten (zum Durchpumpen eines Sandfilters aber sehr viel ... :evil). Das Material, das ein Skimmer entfernt, muss nicht in einem Sandfilter landen.
Mit einer 15000er Pumpe kannst Du mehrere Skimmer betreiben, gerade bei Deiner durchdachten Verrohrung. Besser wäre es, eine kleinere Pumpe zu nehmen, und das Wasser von den Skimmern auf einen Vorfilter (-> SiFi) zu schicken.


----------

